# Burn successful but verification fails



## sujeet2555 (Apr 24, 2013)

my config;
Processor: AMD Phenom X4 9650
Memory: 4096 MB DDR2
Graphics :NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Motherboard : ASUS M3A78-EM Rev. X.0x
Disc :Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB SATA II
Windows	: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 
DVD : LG DVDRAM GH22NS50

i normally buy verbatim (MCC.03..RG20) discs from flipkart and haven't got a single disc burning/verification failure .but after verbatims are out of stock on flipkart ,i bought moser baer (sterling .MBI.01..RG40.) DVD disc locally since verbatims are not available here.but every single disks of moser baer failed to write correctly . wasted almost 25-30 discs .they throw up errors like burn fail/verification fail/ etc.like this
14:14:30	#29 SPTI -1119 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
	CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1119)
	CDB Data:   0x2A 00 00 18 52 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
	Sense Key:  0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x09
	Sense Qual: 0x03
	Sense Area: 0x70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 32 34 04 0C 09 03 
	Buffer x0e423740: Len x10000
	0x61 BF 46 EE 4D ED 70 E6 2C F0 29 95 58 E8 BE FE 
	0xFC 75 5B BA 98 C9 79 7E FF D3 EA A2 98 CF FC 06 
	0x59 D4 C6 3D 2F 58 E6 B4 B1 9F 0F 4B D5 67 D5 7F 

14:14:30	#30 TRANSFER -20 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 1222
	Could not perform Write

14:14:30	#31 CDR -1119 File Writer.cpp, Line 339
	Track following error

then i used some remaining verbatims ,they burnt successfully .so i thought it was media problem and bought amkette dvd discs (.MCC.03..RG20.) to try on.but they are too failing and shows "burn successfully but verification fails due to too much error ".when i check the files manually,some files are good some corrupted although not sequentially.

here is a part of log ;
14:11:12	#95 SPTI -1128 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
	CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1128)
	CDB Data:   0x28 00 00 0D 2C 10 00 00 10 00 
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	Sense Area: 0xF0 00 03 00 0D 2C 10 0A 00 00 03 0C 11 
	Buffer x0c3a1980: Len x8000

14:11:12	#96 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 12057
	Read errors from sector 863248 to 863263


14:11:23	#97 SPTI -1128 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
	CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1128)
	CDB Data:   0x28 00 00 0D 2C 40 00 00 10 00 
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	Sense Area: 0xF0 00 03 00 0D 2C 40 0A 00 00 03 0C 11 
	Buffer x0c3a1980: Len x8000

14:11:23	#98 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 12057
	Read errors from sector 863296 to 863311


14:11:39	#99 SPTI -1128 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
	CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1128)
	CDB Data:   0x28 00 00 0D 2D 50 00 00 10 00 
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	Sense Area: 0xF0 00 03 00 0D 2D 50 0A 00 00 03 0C 11 
	Buffer x0c3a1980: Len x8000

14:11:39	#100 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 12057
	Read errors from sector 863568 to 863583


14:12:02	#101 SPTI -1128 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
	CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1128)
	CDB Data:   0x28 00 00 0D 2E 30 00 00 10 00 
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	Sense Area: 0xF0 00 03 00 0D 2E 30 0A 00 00 03 0C 11 
	Buffer x0c3a1980: Len x8000

14:12:02	#102 CDR -1222 File Writer.cpp, Line 213
	Verification aborted, too many errors
	M: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50

please help ,i have wasted so much discs already .is it the media problem or my dvd drive lens bad ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2013)

sujeet2555 said:


> please help ,i have wasted so much discs already .is it the media problem or my dvd drive lens bad ?



try one disc from SONY if it also fails then there might be problem with the burner


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2013)

what kind of files are you burning?if there are too many short files of few hundred kb it is better to pack them all in a single archive & then burn.if files are usual(mp3,video files,setups etc) then burn at 1 speed lower than max supported writing speed(for 16x dvd-r that means 12x or for 12x dvd-r that means 8x).


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 25, 2013)

@Zangetsu  i have searched locally for sony but is not available at the moment .will look online ? do i try other brand or try cleaning the lens.

@as i have wasted many disks ,i have written them with 16x ,8x ,4x all have same result .when tried burning a single big file then it fails and the file is unreadable.when i try burning smaller files then somes are readable (max 2gb files are readable) and rest are unreadable.

why the simulation option in nero is greyed out ? is there any method to find out disk quality without actual burning?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 25, 2013)

Since two different brands have failed and you have tried slowing down the write speed too, there is a good chance that the lens is acting up. Try cleaning it, or alternatively try writing one of these Moser Baer discs in some other PC to rule out disc issue. 



sujeet2555 said:


> why the simulation option in nero is greyed out ? is there any method to find out disk quality without actual burning?


Simulation is only for the "minus" media types. The "plus" media types can't be simulated on any burner.
Nero also seems to have a problem with simulation, as the simulation box would sometimes be grayed out even if I have a -R in the drive. If this is the case, then use something else, like the free DVD Decrypter, to simulate (but you can still do only "minus" type and not "plus").


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2013)

sujeet2555 said:


> @Zangetsu  i have searched locally for sony but is not available at the moment .will look online ? do i try other brand or try cleaning the lens.



the best alternative as of now is buy Moserbaer or any good brand DVD-ReWritable (if u don't have one) and burn it for testing..if that also fails then u can confirm that there is some problem with burner...u can then try to burn the same DVD-Rewritable to a friend's PC


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 25, 2013)

i have a moser-baer dvd -rw but useless as they have several scratches .so ,maybe i will buy DVD-r or new DVD-rw .for me DVD-rw have no use and are scratch prone than DVD-r.better to waste cheap dvd-r than buy costly dvd-rw that has no use in future.

as for simulation i have only DVD-r disks but still it is greyed out.so used dvd decrypter and simulation was successful .
here is the log and will try to burn the same file.
I 18:45:55 Destination Device: [0:1:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN03 (M
I 18:45:55 Destination Media Type: DVD-R (Disc ID: MBI 01RG40) (Speeds: 4x, 8x, 16x)
I 18:45:55 Destination Media Sectors: 2,297,888
I 18:45:55 Write Mode: DVD
I 18:45:55 Write Speed: 8x
I 18:45:55 Test Mode: Yes
I 18:45:55 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 18:45:55 Filling Buffer...
I 18:45:56 Writing LeadIn...
I 18:46:17 Writing Image...
I 18:55:59 Synchronising Cache...
I 18:56:15 Cycling Tray after Test Write...
I 18:56:22 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:10:27
I 18:56:22 Average Write Rate: 7,881 KB/s (5.7x) - Maximum Write Rate: 10,930 KB/s (7.9x)


BTW are lens cleaner good or they can damge lens instead .maybe i should open the case to clean it up .this is out of warranty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2013)

^if DVD-RW is useless for u then try DVD-R (i recommended coz RW u can use it even if the burning fails)


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 25, 2013)

i used the lens cleaner with the solution applied .i tried burning the same file with dvd decrypter for which simulation was successful but still it failed again.i have also ordered dvds from ebay ,waiting to arrive.

---------------------------
DVD Decrypter
---------------------------
I/O Error!

Device: [0:1:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN03 (M

ScsiStatus: 0x02
Interpretation: Check Condition

CDB: 2A 00 00 1E AF E0 00 00 10 00
Interpretation: Write (10) - Sectors: 2011104 - 2011119

Sense Area: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 3C 30 00 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00
Interpretation: No Seek Complete
---------------------------
Retry   Cancel   
---------------------------

WHEN I CLICK RETRY THEN THIS ERROR CAME

---------------------------
DVD Decrypter
---------------------------
I/O Error!

Device: [0:1:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN03 (M

ScsiStatus: 0x02
Interpretation: Check Condition

CDB: 2A 00 00 1E AF E0 00 00 10 00
Interpretation: Write (10) - Sectors: 2011104 - 2011119

Sense Area: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 2A 00 00 0C 30 05 00 00 00 00
Interpretation: Cannot Write Medium - Incompatible Format
---------------------------
Retry   Cancel   
---------------------------



I 19:45:33 Destination Device: [0:1:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN03 (M
I 19:45:33 Destination Media Type: DVD-R (Disc ID: MBI 01RG40) (Speeds: 4x, 8x, 16x)
I 19:45:33 Destination Media Sectors: 2,298,496
I 19:45:33 Write Mode: DVD
I 19:45:33 Write Speed: 4x
I 19:45:33 Test Mode: No
I 19:45:33 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 19:45:33 Filling Buffer...
I 19:45:34 Writing LeadIn...
I 19:46:03 Writing Image...
E 20:09:40 Failed to Write Sectors 2011104 - 2011119 - Cannot Write Medium - Incompatible Format
I 20:09:40 Synchronising Cache...
E 20:09:41 Failed to Write Image!
E 20:09:41 Operation Failed! - Duration: 00:24:07
I 20:09:41 Average Write Rate: 2,840 KB/s (2.1x) - Maximum Write Rate: 5,602 KB/s (4.0x)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2013)

90% chance DVD Burner is gone kaput in burning....how old is DVD writer?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ Agree.
That's why I said to write the same brand's DVDs in some other PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2013)

sujeet u have wasted enormous amount of DVD in burning..now my advice is don't burn anymore get a new DVD burner...
from the ordered DVD (online) try only 1 DVD if u want to confirm & then leave it aside...


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 29, 2013)

i received the verbatim dvd+rw .i put it in the buner and it recognised as unknown disc .it says the same about the DVD-r discs .it probably due to the lens cleaner .never will i use a lens cleaner.so ,i opened the burner case and cleaned the lens .then it started recognising the discs but still have the burn errors .
when i tried to burn an iso on RW ;
---------------------------
DVD Decrypter
---------------------------
I/O Error!

Device: [0:1:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN03 (M
ScsiStatus: 0x02
Interpretation: Check Condition
CDB: 2A 00 00 16 29 A0 00 00 10 00
Interpretation: Write (10) - Sectors: 1452448 - 1452463
Sense Area: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 3C 30 00 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00
Interpretation: No Seek Complete

when tried to erase the RW with nero ;
erasing failure
reset occured

*when tried to burn a folder on rw with IMGburn ;
---------------------------
ImgBurn
---------------------------
Close Session Failed!
Device: [0:1:0] HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 TN03 (M (ATA)
Reason: No Seek Complete

*when tried to burn folder with nero express ; burn button is greyed out
*when tried to burn folder with nero burning rom ;burn successful but verification fail.


it look like i have to go for a new burner . so please suggest about the above situation and a recommendation between ;
* LG GH24NS71/GH24NS72 - LG GH24NS71/GH24NS72 Internal Optical Drive - LG: Flipkart.com

*LG GH24NS95 - LG GH24NS95 DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive - LG: Flipkart.com

*HP dvd1260i why this costlier than the rest.

*HP USB DVD Writer 8X - External Multi-Format *shopping.indiatimes.com/computers/...ter-8x-external-multi-format/11409/p_B1067208  are ext burner good ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 29, 2013)

Those point out to lens issue only.
I have the S71 model. Works fine enough.


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 1, 2013)

is LG GH24NS95 good but has low buffer.


----------



## rajnusker (May 1, 2013)

Replace the writer.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 1, 2013)

sujeet2555 said:


> is LG GH24NS95 good but has low buffer.


That was the main reason why I went with GH24NS71.
Still can't comment on S95 as  I haven't used it.


----------

